# WNBA News 8/24



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tamika Catchings receives Community Assist Award for July*

NEW YORK, August 23, 2006 - In recognition of Indiana Fever forward Tamika Catchings' commitment to the community, the WNBA today honored her with the Community Assist Award for July. As the spokesperson for the Fever's primary community initiatives: Be Smart - Be Fit - Be Yourself, Jr. WNBA and Read to Achieve, Catchings actively works with youth development programs through the team and her own charity organization, the Catch the Stars Foundation.

In July, she began the Catch the Stars Reading Corner, a reading area at the Christel House Academy in Indianapolis that encourages students to pick up a book and discover the joy of reading. Inspired by her involvement with the WNBA Read to Achieve program, Catchings is actively collecting books from fellow professional athletes and is working on developing additional Reading Corners throughout the country.

On July 10, Catchings hosted a Catch the Stars Basketball Camp at the RCA Dome, as part of the Indiana Black Expo's Summer Celebration Kid's Day. Volunteers helped her conduct a clinic for local youth, teaching them basketball fundamentals as well as the importance of sportsmanship and teamwork. Later that same day, she traveled to New York to take part in the 2006 WNBA All-Star festivities and WNBA Cares community efforts despite being hampered with an injury that kept her from playing in the game.

On July 19, Catchings took part in the fifth annual Fever Bowling Tournament to benefit the Fever Fund of the Pacers Foundation, a funding resource that supports Indiana-based community programs dedicated to promoting healthy lifestyles among young women. Three days later, she hosted Catchin24.com Night for more than 300 fans, including a group from Knoxville, TN who she arranged to have visit Indiana for a chance to watch a WNBA game.

Catchings also participated in the Fever Give-A-Game program for the fourth straight year, through which she purchases a block of tickets to Fever home games and donates them to disadvantaged youth. This season, groups from Fountain City Mentoring, Girls Inc. and various other organizations were afforded the opportunity to attend their first WNBA game.

In 2004, Catch the Stars Foundation was created to provide academic and sports related opportunities for underprivileged youth and to motivate them to achieve their dreams and goals. Since then Catchings has reached hundreds of young people through the foundation's "Catch the Fever" basketball camps and fitness clinics, and her additional work with the Indiana-based Big Brother/Big Sisters program, Goodwill and the Caring Place.

"Tamika's devotion to her fans is what makes her extraordinary," said Dan Gaines, Community Relations Manager for the Indiana Fever. "She always makes the extra effort despite other demands, travel constraints, injury, illness and a number of other limitations. At its essence, this award rewards self-sacrifice for others and that is what Tamika exemplifies."

The WNBA Community Assist Award is presented monthly to the player who best reflects the league's passion for making a difference in the community. In recognition of the recipient's charitable efforts, the WNBA is donating $5,000 to the organization of her choice, the Catch the Stars Foundation.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bird can't hide pain of coming up short*

Storm guard Sue Bird, the face of the WNBA, wore a mask Tuesday night. Two actually. A clear one protected her nose during the elimination playoff game against the Los Angeles Sparks, and she donned an opaque one afterward that projected a smile to reporters.

That one protected what was inside.

Bird had a chance to be a hero. She had an opportunity to answer her critics who call her overrated, who smirk about her exalted status -- WNBA All-Decade Team! -- being due to her all-American good looks and charm more than her basketball skills or accomplishments.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sacramento Monarchs Weekly Update*

Monarchs Advance

After a win against Houston on August 19, 2006, the Monarchs have advanced the Western Conference Finals for the fourth consecutive season.

Most Improved

After averaging a career-high 9.7 points and 3.9 rebounds per game, Monarchs forward/center Erin Buescher was named the 2006 WNBA Most Improved Player. In addition, Buescher led the league in field-goal percentage with 53.7% shooting. This is the second consecutive year a Monarchs player has taken home the honor as Monarchs forward Nicole Powell was the 2005 WNBA Most Improved Player.

All-Defensive Team Honors

The second annual WNBA All-Defensive Team was voted on by a panel of the WNBA's 14 head coaches, who selected First and Second Teams by position. Sacramento's Yolanda Griffith was chosen as a forward for the 2006 WNBA All-Defensive Second Team. This is the second consecutive year Griffith has been chosen for the honor

Monarchs Recent Transactions

8-7-06: Signed guard Chameka Scott to a second seven-day contract
7-31-06: Signed guard Chameka Scott to a seven-day contract
6-29-06: Waived guard Chameka Scott.
5-19-06: Waived guard Anne O'Neil.
5-17-06: Waived guard Dionnah Jackson and center Cisti Greenwalt.
5-06-06: Waived forward Lamisha Augustine.
5-03-06: Waived center LaToya Turner.
4-17-06: Signed forward/center Brittany Wilkins and guard Chameka Scott as free agents.
4-05-06: Selected forward Kim Smith (13th overall), guard Scholanda Dorrell (Hoston)
(14th overall) and forward Lamisha Augustine (41st overall) in the 2006 WNBA Draft.
2-24-06: Signed center LaToya Turner as a free agent
2-14-06: Signed guard Anne O'Neil as a free agent.
2-08-06 Signed center Cisti Greenwalt and guard Dionnah Jackson as free agents.

Monarchs Upcoming Schedule

2006 Western Conference Finals WNBA Playoffs

Thursday August 24 vs. Los Angeles Sparks 7:00 PM ARCO Arena NBATV

Saturday August 26 at Los Angeles Sparks 6:00 PM Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim ESPN2

Sunday *August 27at Los Angeles Sparks TBD TBD TBD *If necessary

**All games can be heard on Sports 1140 KHTK with Jim Kozimor and Krista Blunk calling the action.

Upcoming Opponent

Monarchs vs. Los Angeles Sparks

Sparks/Monarchs Playoff History

Sacramento is 6-6 (3-1 at home and 3-5 on the road) all-time against Los Angeles in the playoffs. The last time the two teams met in the post season was during the First Round of the 2005 Playoffs. It was a best of three series in which the Monarchs won the first game on the road, 75-72, and won the second game at home, 81-63 for a sweep of the series.

What about Leslie?

Lisa Leslie has been the high-scorer for the Sparks in 14 of 33 meetings with the Monarchs. When Leslie is leading L.A. in points Sacramento is 6-7 overall, 4-2 at home and 2-5 on the road.

How About Griffith?

Yolanda Griffith has been the high-scorer for the Monarchs in 12 of 25 meetings with the Sparks. When Griffith is leading Sacramento in points, the Monarchs are 7-6 overall against L.A, 4-3 at home and 3-3 on the road.

2006 vs. SPARKS

June 18 Sunday Los Angeles won, 80-69 at Los Angeles

June 23 Friday Los Angeles won, 77-63 at Sacramento

August 9 Wednesday Los Angeles won, 69-58 at Los Angeles

Monarchs/Sparks Connections

Monarchs guard Ticha Penicheiro and Sparks center Lisa Leslie both played for Spartak in Moscow, Russia during the 2005-2006 off-season.

Sparks forward Chamique Holdsclaw is a 1999 graduate of Tennessee, while four years later Monarchs guard Kara Lawson graduated in 2003.

Monarchs guard Ticha Penicheiro joined Sparks players Lisa Leslie and Mwadi Mabika in the 2002 All-Star Game for the Western Conference.

Monarchs forward Yolanda Griffith and Sparks center Lisa Leslie were teammates on the gold medal-winning USA Basketball teams in the 2000 and 2004 Olympic Games. In addition, Griffith, Leslie, and Sparks forward Chamique Holdsclaw were gold medalists in the 1999 U.S. Olympic Cup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lynx Forward Adrian Williams Undergoes Successful Knee Surgery*

MINNEAPOLIS/ST. PAUL - The Minnesota Lynx today announced that forward Adrian Williams underwent successful surgery to repair a patella tendon avulsion in her left knee. Williams is expected to be ready for the start of training camp in April. Team Physician Dr. Joel Boyd performed the surgery.

Williams, signed as a free agent prior to the start of the season, played in 32 games (all off the bench) for the Lynx in 2006, averaging 4.9 points, 4.7 rebounds and 15.3 minutes per game. She scored a season high 13 points May 31 against the Los Angeles Sparks and grabbed a season high 13 rebounds on two occasions, most recently on June 29 against the Sacramento Monarchs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Storm goes out firing*

Sue Bird pulled the Seattle Storm together before the final 10 minutes of the team's deciding first-round playoff game.

With the Storm down to the Los Angeles Sparks by 14 points, she reminded them how the Storm had scored 10 points in less than two minutes in the team's last game against Los Angeles.

Seattle responded, but Bird missed a jumper from the left side of the top of the key with 9.5 seconds remaining that could have sent the game into overtime and the Storm dropped a 68-63 decision to the Sparks on Tuesday before an announced crowd of 8,259 at Staples Center.

"I got a very good look – a look that will haunt me for a very long time, probably up until next season," said Bird, who had 15 points, four in the second half.

"That really wasn't what our play was designed to do, but they did a good job of denying everyone so you have to get what they give you. Unfortunately it's a shot that normally I go to a lot and I'm really disappointed that I wasn't able to knock it down."

The loss ended the Storm's season in the third game of a first-round series for the second consecutive yerar.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Players still confident about team*

The Connecticut Sun won 26 games during the regular season, more than any team in the WNBA. Exactly half those victories came missing one starter.

They need to come up with five more.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sun hope injury to star doesn't derail title run*

Perhaps this is like a new Sports Illustrated curse.

Katie Douglas, whose image appears on the cover of the Connecticut Sun's postseason media guide, did her best to smile and laugh a little. It was more of a struggle than usual with a boot encasing her right foot, running almost up to the knee.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sparks reach West finals*

After the Sparks lost Game 1 of the WNBA Western Conference semifinals to the Seattle Storm, Lisa Leslie and Mwadi Mabika conducted a locker room pep talk reminding everyone how they finished the regular-season with the best record in the Western Conference in 2004 but ended up losing in the first round to the Sacramento Monarchs in three games.

The message must have stuck in Tuesday's final game of the best-of-3 series because the Sparks overcame a slow start to pull out a 68-63 victory over the Storm in front of a crowd of 8,259 at Staples Center and earn a spot in the conference finals against Sacramento beginning Thursday at Sacramento. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*The Other Leslie Is Something to Behold*

Ten years of carrying women's professional sports on her shoulders, and only once a game do those shoulders bend.

A lifetime of representing the empowerment in women's athletics, and only once a night does she show her true strength.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Storm silenced by Sparks*

Today begins another long offseason for Sue Bird.

The Storm's All-Star point guard was possibly one shot from saving her team from postseason elimination.

Instead, she'll replay the look at the hoop she had at Staples Center for a midrange jump shot that could have tied Seattle's matchup with Los Angeles with 9.5 seconds remaining in the decisive Game 3 on Tuesday.

"Then, who knows what would have happened," she said of the moment.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock Apprehensive*

In the past, the Detroit Shock have been known to lose their focus.

But coach Bill Laimbeer said the Shock are very focused as they enter the first game of their best-of-three Eastern Conference championship series with the Connecticut Sun tonight at the Palace at Auburn Hills.

So focused, in fact, that he isn't even entertaining the thought that Katie Douglas, the Sun's leading scorer, won't play. "We don't think she's out for the series," Laimbeer said Wednesday after practice. "We expect her to play. They haven't declared her out. I was telling our guys, 'I've played with injuries, I've seen great players play with injuries and they've played through it and been successful', so we're expecting her to play.

Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sparks visit Monarchs*

The WNBA's biggest West Coast rivals are ready for another round.

The Sacramento Monarchs will host the Los Angeles Sparks in the Western Conference finals opener Thursday night. The California clubs are no strangers: They're meeting for the fourth straight postseason, and the fifth time in the last six years.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Leslie, Johnson lead Sparks to series win*

The Sparks have advanced past the first round of the playoffs for the first time in three years.

Lisa Leslie and Temeka Johnson scored 14 points each, helping the Sparks outlast the Seattle Storm, 68-63, Tuesday night in the deciding game of their WNBA first-round playoff series.

Comlete article


----------

